# Where do I get my "cool guy" membership for Jay's?



## twodogsfym

I know some of you guys swear by Jay's on Garden Street, but I have yet to have a good experience there. Is it some sort of secret club you have to join? I went to buy a mag for a pistol and when they had it for 20% over what I can get from the manufacturer, I simply declined. From that point on, everything I looked at I was given a cold shoulder attitude. Stupid on their part because I had 2 grand in my pocket and was feeling impulsive. I also found the particular salesman I was dealing with to have average, at best, knowledge of the products I asked to look at. And why does it take 4 or 5 salesmen to run a shop the size of a walk in closet?

Like I said, I know some of you enjoy shopping there and get treated with respect. On my side of the coin they have lost a customer. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dixie

What are you looking for?


----------



## TheRoguePirate

same, i called a while ago for scope rings, the kid answered immediatly that they did not have any, i said you did not even look? he then asked what type of rifle? when i told him he said "tha type of rifle did not exist". so i laughed and hung up the phone. took it to the lock and gun smith down on garden and he told me the whole history of the rifle and company without looking it up. i wont go anywhere else now for gun work.


----------



## Grove

jay woodbury= good dude

a couple of the older guys that work there are ok (kirk+ gunsmith guy)

jesse+rest of the buffoons are useless and act as if they know it all, YET they know little to nothing compared to your average youtube gun reviewers

how they get hired......i have no clue

must be friends of the family or something


----------



## scubapro

The only person I will talk to at the Garden Street location is Phil, the gunsmith.

As for buying firearms - I will only deal with Jay himself, and usually I work with him at one of the gun shows.

I may let the rest of the hired help show me a firearm - but that is only to handle it before working with Jay.


----------



## Grove

they really dont need SO many guys working counter in there, seriously tons of guys just lurking around in there, they dont appear to sell much, unless its to newbs or military since its close to base


----------



## twodogsfym

I wasn't looking for anything special. I may be looking to do a custom AR build soon though.


----------



## twodogsfym

scubapro said:


> The only person I will talk to at the Garden Street location is Phil, the gunsmith.
> 
> As for buying firearms - I will only deal with Jay himself, and usually I work with him at one of the gun shows.
> 
> I may let the rest of the hired help show me a firearm - but that is only to handle it before working with Jay.


Yeah, I've talked to Jay at the gun show before and I feel like he's a pretty good guy to deal with. The sales guys at Garden on the other hand, not so much. I don't seek any special treatment, but I do appreciate being treated with some sort of respect as a customer.


----------



## MikeG

It's like Mike's. Try not to shop there


----------



## PompChaser315

Ive given them 2 chances to earn my business, and they have failed both times. I will not be back in ANY of their shops as I found Mikes to be the same way..


----------



## Grove

Miles at tradewinds need to hold a workshop to* teach* these snobs how to run a business


----------



## TheRoguePirate

if scuba says jay is ok i will trust his word. i still will skip doing buisness there on principal. if your a buisness owner and this is not the first time you hear your employees customer service skills suck, than there is also a problem with the owner. if i were him i would fire anyone who would loose buisness/potiental customers and defame my buisness reputation. i would guess they should feel lucky to have a job. if i worked for any private company i would take pride in my company knowing the further i take that company through sales and reputation the more i would grow as well. guess few people in this world today have the work ethic of yester-year.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Grove said:


> Miles at tradewinds need to hold a workshop to* teach* these snobs how to run a business


customer service is not hard to learn, what is difficult is finding employees with self drive, motivation and initiative. kina like taking a horse to water, you cant make him drink.....unless you choke the crap out of him and hold his head under. ie hold the employees last pay check in your hand, your way or the highway...if one goes down, they all get canned.


----------



## twodogsfym

Grove said:


> Miles at tradewinds need to hold a workshop to* teach* these snobs how to run a business


+1 for that. Miles is an awesome guy to deal with! :thumbup:


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

+1 on miles, hes always treated me right, especially considering how busy he is. As far as Jays goes. Im surprised they dont have a cover charge at the door. They treat me like I have no money or a clue what im looking for every single time. simply rude. Miles @ trade winds , Naomi @ Ubers, and the guys at Specialty Pawn, will be the only ones getting my buisness or referals


----------



## Gravity3694

I've had decent experience with Jay's, I've probably bought about six or more firearms from them. I do think they have too many working there and their overhead is too high. The reason for this is because a lot of the public treat the store like a gun show and just look rather than buy.

I personally haven't had any bad treatment from the staff, but maybe I'm biased since several of the staff are decent friends of mine and I've been a loyal customer.


----------



## titan77

customs a cover charge thats great stuff right there lol they are prices


----------



## Miami Matt

I would pay Jay twice as much before I shopped at UBERS click below!

http://http://www.escambiaclerk.com/xml/xml.asp?ucase_id=21781306


----------



## rebuilt

I've been treated like crap at jays right up to the point when i asked what the cash price would be, then all of a sudden they where ready to deal. I hzve had good experiances at mikes for the most part. Pensacola specialty has not impressed me anytime I have been in there, usually find the prices on their used guns close to jays new price. Nothing but good things to say about ubers. But you know ghe old saying" treat a customer well and he will tell a friend, treat him bad and he will tell everyone"


----------



## Seanpcola

I've only purchased firearms from Mike's as they have the best price and everyone I have dealt with treated me exceptionally well.

My one experience in Jay's on Garden was pleasant. The guy that waited on me was nice, helpful and spent plenty of time with me. I didn't buy there because of the price. 

Uber's: Treated very well in there every time I've been in.

Buck and Bass: The lady that works there was very nice to me and extremely helpful. Some guy that works in there handed me a HUGE line of crap about the worth of my gun and the price of one I was looking at. I don't get mad or show my butt in situations like that. No reason to. I just thanked him and walked out.


----------



## deersniper270

Bought all my guns and my bow and accessories from Scott's in Jay. Everyone in there is really nice and helpful and the last time I was in there looking at guns the guy that was helping me saw how I was holding a pistol and suggested a different grip and it has improved my accuracy tremendously! And if you need bow work Scott Sweeney is the best around with a very fast turn around.

I try not to go anywhere else because they usually have the best price if not within $20 of a competitor and they will most the time match that price but if they can't I'd rather pay it anyways just because of the service I receive.


----------



## timc

Tradewinds is where I buy most of my guns. I've been going in there for years, sometimes just hanging out talking to Miles and he is always helpful to everyone that comes in.
I was just in Mike's the other day and was looking at safes. The guys there were really friendly and helpful as well. The older gentleman working the back counter was great to talk to. Answered all the questions I had about a safe. The 2 younger guys were cool too. 
I'll deff. be going back in there.


----------



## Jason

deersniper270 said:


> Bought all my guns and my bow and accessories from Scott's in Jay. Everyone in there is really nice and helpful and the last time I was in there looking at guns the guy that was helping me saw how I was holding a pistol and suggested a different grip and it has improved my accuracy tremendously! And if you need bow work Scott Sweeney is the best around with a very fast turn around.
> 
> I try not to go anywhere else because they usually have the best price if not within $20 of a competitor and they will most the time match that price but if they can't I'd rather pay it anyways just because of the service I receive.



UR right on there!:thumbsup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

deersniper270 said:


> Bought all my guns and my bow and accessories from Scott's in Jay. Everyone in there is really nice and helpful and the last time I was in there looking at guns the guy that was helping me saw how I was holding a pistol and suggested a different grip and it has improved my accuracy tremendously! And if you need bow work Scott Sweeney is the best around with a very fast turn around.
> 
> I try not to go anywhere else because they usually have the best price if not within $20 of a competitor and they will most the time match that price but if they can't I'd rather pay it anyways just because of the service I receive.


Spot on!!!! It's like night and day compared to the Pensacola store...


----------



## duckhunter

I like Mikes's always treated fairly there.


----------



## Tiberius

I've had good experiences with the guys at Jay's...they're always responsive and helpful and willing to negotiate (on most things). I might be biased since Jesse and Mike did a couple of promotional events with me last year but I find them all nice enough.

Mike's is a different story. Every time I go in there, there is a lady behind the counter next to the front door; as soon as I walk in, she gives me this death glare like I'm ruining her day by shopping there. Sorry! I've had mixed experiences with the guys at the actual gun counter...the first couple of times I went in, every question I asked was brushed aside with one or two syllables. A few other times, though, they've been really helpful and polite.

Miami Matt's post is one reason I don't go to Uber's. The other stems from an incident in which I wanted to ask about trading an SKS toward an AK and I was told not to bother opening the case and that they wouldn't be trading with me because they already had an SKS in stock. Ironically, the SKS I was interested in trading was one that I had bought from Tradewinds after being told over the course of 3+ months that Uber's frequently got them in before getting tired of waiting. All of that being said, I think Naomi is really nice, but Curt has always been rude to me.

Specialty Pawn has some ok stuff. I wouldn't say I get treated poorly there...more like there's not much involvement. I guess because I'm younger they assume I don't have any money and am therefore not worth the time to deal with since I seem to get ignored a lot there. I remember one hilarious trip where I wanted to check out a Spanish Mauser there and asked the dude if I could see it. "We don't have any Mausers," he said, without even looking behind himself. If you've been to Specialty Pawn, you know the tags are huge and they almost always have the caliber written on them in legible lettering. There I am, staring right at a distinctively Mauser-shaped gun with a tag that reads "8MM Mauser" on it and they don't have any. I shrugged and said "all right, cool," and left.

Tradewinds is the best in the area...I like dealing with Miles and he's got a great selection. Extremely nice guy. My only complaint is that his store is so far from where I live that I almost have to make a day of going out there. Still, compared to a lot of what else is out there, it's worth it.


----------



## twodogsfym

Miami Matt said:


> I would pay Jay twice as much before I shopped at UBERS click below!
> 
> http://http://www.escambiaclerk.com/xml/xml.asp?ucase_id=21781306



Matt, we've beat this old thing to death on the forum here before. There's more to that story than what is available on public record. I've personally heard the whole story, and sometimes people wind up a victim of circumstance. Could have happened to any young guy. And besides, I'm there to buy guns, not send kids to daycare there.


----------



## Az-Vic

Most gun shops seem to hire young guys, Im sure most of them don't recieve a paycheck, but are working off their tab, or putting their hours towards one. Many just haven't learned customer care yet,and want to talk about what they think they know, but really don't, instead of listening to what the customer is wanting or interested in, then take the conversation from there.
To many times I wander into the local shop, just to browse, for every time Ive requested an item to buy, from loctite to flitz, which any shop should have a ton of, they never have it? Invariably, the counter boy engages in banter, and I end up stopping him in mid sentence to tell him something he just said is not quite true, or patently false and of course from there, Im not a "preferred customer". 
Now and again Im pleasantly surprised by the guy behind the counter, but I can count on one hand the number of times it has happened, and since coming to Florida, it's not happened....the days of the good ole gunstore comaradarie are gone as far as I can see. My old shop in Arizona, had a coffee pot going, and named cups for the various customers and were manned with "real" gun guys......Im beginning to feel like a dinosaur!


----------



## Fanner50

twodogsfym said:


> I know some of you guys swear by Jay's on Garden Street, but I have yet to have a good experience there. Is it some sort of secret club you have to join? I went to buy a mag for a pistol and when they had it for 20% over what I can get from the manufacturer, I simply declined. From that point on, everything I looked at I was given a cold shoulder attitude. Stupid on their part because I had 2 grand in my pocket and was feeling impulsive. I also found the particular salesman I was dealing with to have average, at best, knowledge of the products I asked to look at. And why does it take 4 or 5 salesmen to run a shop the size of a walk in closet?
> 
> Like I said, I know some of you enjoy shopping there and get treated with respect. On my side of the coin they have lost a customer. :thumbdown:


You know if we gave you the secret password and handshake we'd have to....um well you get the point.


----------



## Goldigger

I am like most here, been to all these places, about 5 years ago stumbled up on a pawn shop on Pace Blvd named Carsons Pawn and Gun, They do not have the selection Jays and Mikes has but if you stop enough the owner is a guy named Randy has been there 30 years young guy also, another girl Shannon , they are nice will speak to you and when they get to know you sometimes will let you know if something is about to come out that is in the back. They move a ton off guns through there. I guess they have so many repeaters, I think they opened in like 1955. They do treat you like a person not a number.I really have not been anywhere else in the last 5 years or so.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Reminds me of the old saying that "word of mouth is the best advertisement".
It can also bite you in the carcass!


----------



## welldoya

Goldigger said:


> I am like most here, been to all these places, about 5 years ago stumbled up on a pawn shop on Pace Blvd named Carsons Pawn and Gun, They do not have the selection Jays and Mikes has but if you stop enough the owner is a guy named Randy has been there 30 years young guy also, another girl Shannon , they are nice will speak to you and when they get to know you sometimes will let you know if something is about to come out that is in the back. They move a ton off guns through there. I guess they have so many repeaters, I think they opened in like 1955. They do treat you like a person not a number.I really have not been anywhere else in the last 5 years or so.


I stop by Carson's on occasion. They are always pleasant when I walk in the door but never saw any firearms in there at a price I would be willing to pay. I did get a good deal there a few years ago on a 5 hp Evinrude.


----------



## Fanner50

welldoya said:


> I stop by Carson's on occasion. They are always pleasant when I walk in the door but never saw any firearms in there at a price I would be willing to pay. I did get a good deal there a few years ago on a 5 hp Evinrude.


The last time I checked their guns their guns were old and overpriced. Maybe I should check with them again to see if anything has changed.


----------



## Goldigger

Fanner50 said:


> The last time I checked their guns their guns were old and overpriced. Maybe I should check with them again to see if anything has changed.


As i said in my post timing is everything there , there selection is not large but i have caught some deals when they first come out of pawn, they are snatched quickly. There pleasant people know doubt about that


----------



## VA Boy

Emerald Ghost said:


> Reminds me of the old saying that "word of mouth is the best advertisement".
> It can also bite you in the carcass!


Another old saying - "People enter your place of business by chance or by choice, but they will only return by choice"


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning

carsons will not budge on price at ALL.

cash america will ALWAYS eat the tax on a gun. which can save a good amount

i shop by price more than service, as paying extra isnt worth it to me since i know more than any gun salesman anyways


----------



## scubapro

I've bought several handguns from Cash America - and received a good deal each time. Years ago, I got one awesome deal from Specialty Pawn - but that was the only one ever.

Most pawn shops have over-priced junk or decent stuff at higher than new prices.

Trade Winds of course is the exception! Cash America has been a good experience too. The others - no...


----------



## Miami Matt

twodogsfym said:


> Matt, we've beat this old thing to death on the forum here before. There's more to that story than what is available on public record. I've personally heard the whole story, and sometimes people wind up a victim of circumstance. Could have happened to any young guy. And besides, I'm there to buy guns, not send kids to daycare there.


Please share the whole story, I for one am intrested. And with all due respect to you sir, Its public info, he was guilty, and in all fairness, not young in his mugshot. Do we really want to support that? Again please elaborate on the story if there is something I am missing, untill then it is what it is .


----------



## kendive

Grove said:


> jay woodbury= good dude
> 
> a couple of the older guys that work there are ok (kirk+ gunsmith guy)
> 
> jesse+rest of the buffoons are useless and act as if they know it all, YET they know little to nothing compared to your average youtube gun reviewers
> 
> how they get hired......i have no clue
> 
> must be friends of the family or something


I fell the same way... 

I will only buy a gun from Jay's if I get to deal with Jay only. I have bought many Silencers from Jay's also.


----------



## skeeter1223

Its always nice to be made out to be an idiot for asking a question. They lost my business the first time I called them.


----------



## smithnsig

I am happily offended by them. They carry some pistols that the other store don't carry. I go down there to see if I like it, then order it online from elsewhere. I occasionally tell them they are way too high, and tell them the price at Buds, or Impact.

I buy from Mike's when I can, even if it's a little higher. I can't on some things though.


----------



## hubbyandwife

Just tired of the jacked up prices at the gun shows from jays. I usef to stop and browse his table...but not anymore. Bought a part from them years ago and their service was ok. A lot of chatty retirees hanging around which got in the way of quality service.....but my problem was solved.


----------



## Fanner50

hubbyandwife said:


> Just tired of the jacked up prices at the gun shows from jays. I usef to stop and browse his table...but not anymore. Bought a part from them years ago and their service was ok. A lot of chatty retirees hanging around which got in the way of quality service.....but my problem was solved.


Hey.......I'm one of those chatty retires. LOL I resemble that remark.


----------



## bobinbusan

Hope all of them young dudes can make it to be chatty retirees :thumbsup: :whistling:


----------



## hubbyandwife

Not to offend any retirees....I strongly believe that our country was built on your brains and brawn. The problem I have is with the salespeople not stopping conversation in a timely manner to ask how they could help. After I get my stuff and leave, the convo can resume.

I trade with Ranger in FWB and always get attended to in a timely fashion. They also have some of the best prices around. Well worth it if you are in Navarre or FWB


----------



## Outside9

Okay, watched this post for days and now I'm going to post. 

Maybe someone at Jay's will see this.

My problem is with Jay's Crestview store. You call or stop in the store and their prices they quote you leave you gasping for a breath. I end up buying the item somewhere else.

Then the next time you are in there "looking" you tell them what happened and that you bought elsewhere and they always say something like, "well we could have done that".

I'm not going back to them after I receive a high @ss price and then find it cheaper. They should work on their sales pitch and try to lower the initial price or something different.


----------



## welldoya

Nothing will cause a business to lose me as a customer quicker than the owner's friends hanging around watching every transaction and giving their input. There's a certain store in town that I've been in once and won't be back. I'm not real sure what the deal is there but seems to be a hangout for all the owner's acquaintences to sit around and drink.
I don't see how he stays open.


----------



## saku39

Ive had them tell me flat out that they couldnt meet prices because they would be "losing money" on certain deals
If JAY would have a better grip on his people, HE could easily ramp up sales, people will pay more because they have selection, as long as they get treated RIGHT

Jay himself, couldnt be better, great guy.


----------



## Strike Zone

I agree, if you dont have one of those little leather holsters on your side like the phone company uses or a gulf power shirt on its hard to get waited on at Mikes.


----------



## scubapro

If you find yourself in the Birmingham area -- go check out Hoover Tactical Firearms!

http://hoovertacticalfirearms.com/

They took a closed Bruno's grocery store and turned it into a "Man Superstore". Huge selection and stock of firearms and accessories (rarely, would you hear from a salesperson say, "We don't have one - but I can order it for you"...) - multi-million dollar state-of-the-art handgun and rifle ranges. F.A.T.S firearms simulators on site. Full-auto and rapid fire ok. Firearm and Class III rentals. Free to use your own ammo - as long as it is 3300 fps or less in velocity. Full featured restaurant/cafe/grill on site, featuring a "meat and two" for lunch with rotating menu - as well as most common grill fare (sandwichs, burgers, etc.).

Such a place would be awesome in the Pensacola area! If you build it, they will come...

My only complaint associated with my visit yesterday - was with one of their "hired help" range officers... You know, the red-shirt-going-to-someone's-head syndrome. I stepped away from the line at my lane to get some air conditioning from the vent a few steps back, while I loaded magazines - firearm was left on the lane, pointing downrange with the slide locked open. He said I had to charge my magazines on the line...I replied that was BS. 

Also, signs indicating no loaded firearms or magazines allowed in the store when entering - it didn't outright prohibit concealed carry by those so licensed, but the implication was there. I simply practiced "don't ask - don't tell", and discretely drew my sidearm after I was at my lane (fortunately, I had my HK P9S in a rug as well - because they "check" your firearms and ammunition when you sign in for a lane)...


----------



## smithnsig

Just visited the Hoover firearms site. They want $725 for a Sig P290. I think that is higher than Jay's. I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## scubapro

smithnsig said:


> Just visited the Hoover firearms site. They want $725 for a Sig P290. I think that is higher than Jay's. I didn't think that was possible.


That was one thing that I didn't do while I was there...price ceck firearms! I'm wondering if that price is accurate - now that the other sub-compact 9s have hit the market recently.

They DO have quite a bit of overhead (facility and a bunch of employees on duty - as well as money tied up in inventory).


----------



## MikeG

Strike Zone said:


> I agree, if you dont have one of those little leather holsters on your side like the phone company uses or a gulf power shirt on its hard to get waited on at Mikes.


Thats spot on!


----------



## Dakasan

I'll add my two cent's worth. Been trading at Mike's sinch 1968 and
have always been treated great. Went in today and Stan talked me out of 1800.00. Have known all of the guy's that have worked there over the year's and some were not very good. Overall they are and have been 
a great group. As for Jay's that is a different story. I dont like going in a store where everyone look's like they are ready for combat. One guy
got smart mouthed with the wife one day and she really let him have it.
That being said I have dealt with Jay personally and he is a really straight
and nice gut.


----------



## bigbulls

> I agree, if you dont have one of those little leather holsters on your side like the phone company uses or a gulf power shirt on its hard to get waited on at Mikes.





> Thats spot on!


I haven't posted here because this thread about Jay's isn't really any of my business but since Mike's keeps getting brought up I have to say these two posts are pretty funny. 

First, I could count on two hands how many times a month we get someone in the store wearing one of those leather holsters and a Gulf Power shirt. 

Second, the guy agreeing with the post claims not to have spent a hundred bucks in the store for the last 20 years and yet it's "spot on".

All toooooooo funny. You guys keep it up. I could use some good laughs tonight. :clapping:


----------



## bigbulls

scubapro said:


> If you find yourself in the Birmingham area -- go check out Hoover Tactical Firearms!
> 
> http://hoovertacticalfirearms.com/
> 
> They took a closed Bruno's grocery store and turned it into a "Man Superstore". Huge selection and stock of firearms and accessories (rarely, would you hear from a salesperson say, "We don't have one - but I can order it for you"...) - multi-million dollar state-of-the-art handgun and rifle ranges. F.A.T.S firearms simulators on site. Full-auto and rapid fire ok. Firearm and Class III rentals. Free to use your own ammo - as long as it is 3300 fps or less in velocity. Full featured restaurant/cafe/grill on site, featuring a "meat and two" for lunch with rotating menu - as well as most common grill fare (sandwichs, burgers, etc.).
> 
> Such a place would be awesome in the Pensacola area! If you build it, they will come...
> 
> My only complaint associated with my visit yesterday - was with one of their "hired help" range officers... You know, the red-shirt-going-to-someone's-head syndrome. I stepped away from the line at my lane to get some air conditioning from the vent a few steps back, while I loaded magazines - firearm was left on the lane, pointing downrange with the slide locked open. He said I had to charge my magazines on the line...I replied that was BS.
> 
> Also, signs indicating no loaded firearms or magazines allowed in the store when entering - it didn't outright prohibit concealed carry by those so licensed, but the implication was there. I simply practiced "don't ask - don't tell", and discretely drew my sidearm after I was at my lane (fortunately, I had my HK P9S in a rug as well - because they "check" your firearms and ammunition when you sign in for a lane)...


That place sounds awesome but Pensacola couldn't support such a huge store like that. 

When did they build that place? I don't remembering it being there when I was a gunsmith at Marks?

Edit. I just looked at their location map and I can't believe they build that place right down the street from Marks. Pretty stiff competition to go up against.


----------



## Austin

I've gone there a couple times, and always say that I am just looking. Well, when I did have a question about something, I got 2 different attitudes from 2 different types of individuals. The older gentlemen were nice and informative, but the young guys that are actually carrying their firearm behind the counter = cocky, tried to get into a pissing match.. I've yet to really have a problem at Mike's, and they are closer to where I work so I go by on lunch breaks a lot.


----------



## scubapro

I have no idea who the money is behind the HTF store, but an ex-Hoover LEO is running th place.

Mike's is an awesome store as well -- but more geared to the sportsman in general. This place is more of a glorified "cop shop" - focusing on black rifles and self defense firearms. Hopefully, they will both survive and do well.


----------



## bigbulls

I'll definitely have to stop in there the next time I'm up that way to check out their store.

Who ever is behind it they seem to have deep pockets.


----------



## scubapro

It was rumored to be some sports star from the Birmingham area...


----------



## Joe.K.Sr

*"Roger that!"*

I've been to both Mike's and Jay's....same poor treatment! Met Jay at the FWB Show and thought he was a nice guy with alot of savvy.

Miles is very good to deal with...just verrry busy most of the time.

Over n out!

Joe K Sr.


----------



## bigbulls

I'm curious as to who all of you have dealt with at Mike's that gave you such poor treatment and when it took place?

Serious question. If we don't know we can't do anything about it.


----------



## southern yakker

Here is a 13 pager.haha


----------



## MikeG

bigbulls said:


> I haven't posted here because this thread about Jay's isn't really any of my business but since Mike's keeps getting brought up I have to say these two posts are pretty funny.
> 
> First, I could count on two hands how many times a month we get someone in the store wearing one of those leather holsters and a Gulf Power shirt.
> 
> Second, the guy agreeing with the post claims not to have spent a hundred bucks in the store for the last 20 years and yet it's "spot on".
> 
> All toooooooo funny. You guys keep it up. I could use some good laughs tonight. :clapping:


Your correct, I haven't spent 100 bucks there over 20 years. I didn't say I haven't been in the store. In fact , I have one friend who spends several thousand a year in there. A first impression ruined me there. I've also told my buddy to shop where he' s happy but I don't care for the place. With that said, I have been in there enough times to watch customer interaction, and if they know you have money, they will ignore others to go for the money customer. I guess that's normal. Back in 1991 I worked for a local outdoor store. During that time we all got an hourly rate and commission based on our sales. One day this guy comes in, dressed in long shorts and a tank top.Nothing special. The other guys didn't make any effort to help him out, so I did. Turns out it was Jeff Cook , the fiddle player from the band Alabama. Long story short, he was taking alot of folks on an outdoor day and was buying everyone's equipment. Needless to say my commission was fat that month. Bulls, the reason I said that the other post was spot on, was because it was. In fact the last time I was in Mikes, a customer brought a rather older bow in to be worked on. The guy working the archery counter, ( funny enough another guy with a Gulf Power Shirt, and a third guy, spent 10 minutes making fun of the guy and his bow after he left. It was obvious and wasn't a private conversation because anyone near the archery counter could hear it. Myself and another friend both couldn't believe what we were hearing. I will say it was pretty much an antiquated bow, and probably anyone would have looked at it like that, just not in ear shot of other customers. I did actually buy some broadheads that day, only because I had to have them then and no one else had em in stock. This was hunting season 2011. To each his own but I don't prefer to spend much money there based on things I have seen.


----------



## bigbulls

Fair enough. 

I will make sure the guys know about this and hopefully we can work to correct it.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## welldoya

I really really liked Mike's back when Jim Cook ran it and it was in the little store on Hood Drive. They had some great deals and ran an ad in the PNJ every Thursday. I went in there a lot and I bought a lot.
They still have some pretty good deals in their fliers they put out occasionally. I've not had any problems with the guys there. I've always been treated well. 
I stop in Scott's more these days , at least during hunting season, because I go thru Jay on the way to my camp. Always been treated well there also, although they do get awfully busy sometimes.
The guys in Jay's have always treated me well although I've never bought any firearms there due to the prices. Have bought a couple of accessories that although high, I couldn't find anywhere else.
I've bought two handguns from Tradewinds in the past couple of years. Always treated well by Miles.


----------



## Action

Bigbulls,
I was in mikes several years ago when y'all had the case that was serious inquires only. There was a citori 16 gauge over and under that was high grade that was the last gauge I needed to finish my collection. I asked the guy of I could look at it and was told it was serious buyers only. I left there bothered wondering what a serious customer looked like. I called mike and asked him if he knew. His response was anyone that walked in the door. Mike called and had the gun sent to jay where I purchased it at cost cause of the hassle. I felt like crap that day because of how I was treated and have come to realize that there are many other stores that will gladly accept my 30,000 dollars a year of purchases. Thankfully the guys in the jay store don't mind fixing your problems.


----------



## scubapro

welldoya said:


> I really really liked Mike's back when Jim Cook ran it and it was in the little store on Hood Drive. They had some great deals and ran an ad in the PNJ every Thursday. I went in there a lot and I bought a lot.


Agreed! It was a great place back then...


----------



## bigbulls

Action, You have a PM.

I don't own or manage the store but I would certainly like to figure out what problems you guys are having. I figure it is better to know about legitimate problems and try to fix them than to just act like they don't exist.


----------



## Grove

he cares enough to want to know who and when, good guy

sometimes ya gotta make em tighten up ...

plenty of guys wanting gunstore jobs lol

ive had good experiences at mikes, you want a hilarious experience go to JACKS SUPER PAWN, that guy is a true dipsh*t, subhuman, bufoon. or that one gun store in milton where they "dont do shopping over the phone" for ASKING if they have a gun in stock


----------



## rebuilt

Yeah know what your talking about with Jacks, went in looking for a 1911. Guy gets a highpower from behind the counter and tries to tell me it was a 9mm 1911. When i informed him that the only thing they had incommon is that they were bothe designed by John Browning he told me i was wrong and the 1911 was designed by Colt not by Browning. Thats when i left the store.


----------



## Grove

lol

ive bought crap from there but only when Jay himself was in town


----------



## Seanpcola

I'm not sure I would judge any business by just one experience unless I was dealing with the owner. 

Example: I hear a lot of rave reviews for Outcast. I used to go in there when I lived close by and fished. Hadn't been in there since before Ivan. Last Sunday wife and I were out goofing around and we drove by. I remembered hearing that they had a great gun department. I whipped back around and pulled in. Walked in and there was one guy behind the counter talking to some customer about a rifle. Lot of dead air time. I looked and looked at some stuff behind the counter (AR related). He never came over to ask if I needed assistance. I wasn't upset because I didn't know the situation with that other customer. Frankly I wasn't buying that day anyway (wife standing next to me :whistling but by some of the standards I see on here a few of you would have dissed the hell out of that place. I left with NO opinion or hard feelings. 

The business owner is responsible for his employees but it's impossible to monitor 100% of the time. I think the best thing to do, if you feel slighted, would be to give a place another chance. If there are two strikes contact the owner. 

I know if I still owned a business and a crappy employee disrespected a customer FOR ANY reason I would want to know. 

As to prices: I love America. And one of the things I love is the free market. Vote with your wallet.


----------



## Telum Pisces

This thread actually makes me miss one think about SC when I was there. There was a LGS near where I lived that was AWESOME!!!!! 

They had a local indoor range to test out a ton of rental guns or just shoot your own as well. Buy a gun there and get two free trips on the range. 

What the greater Pensacola area is lacking is an indoor range. I really wish there was one around here. This area is lacking in shooting ranges period.


----------



## Seanpcola

I've had one experience with an indoor range and that was in Mobile, AL. about a year ago. I'm sure there are fantastic ones around and I may have had a bad day but I never want to do that again. My buddy got hit with a ricochet from his own .45. He was OK and kind of laughed about it but................

May have been a fluke, and I'll admit I get the creeps from mid-town Mobile but I ain't gonna do that again.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Seanpcola said:


> I've had one experience with an indoor range and that was in Mobile, AL. about a year ago. I'm sure there are fantastic ones around and I may have had a bad day but I never want to do that again. My buddy got hit with a ricochet from his own .45. He was OK and kind of laughed about it but................
> 
> May have been a fluke, and I'll admit I get the creeps from mid-town Mobile but I ain't gonna do that again.


Yeah, I am sure it's all in the design. This one was a small range and it was handgun and .22 rifle calibers only. But it was a great rainy day thing to do. I wish we just had more options, both outdoor and indoor for those of us not fortuante to have a piece of property to shoot on. In SC they had multiple public ranges on the WMA lands.


----------



## smithnsig

Seanpcola said:


> I've had one experience with an indoor range and that was in Mobile, AL. about a year ago. I'm sure there are fantastic ones around and I may have had a bad day but I never want to do that again. My buddy got hit with a ricochet from his own .45. He was OK and kind of laughed about it but................
> 
> May have been a fluke, and I'll admit I get the creeps from mid-town Mobile but I ain't gonna do that again.


Ricochets at rubber trapped ranges are not uncommon. Seldom is there enough energy to do any damage unless it somehow gets near your eye.

I do remember something at Mike's when the LCP was hot as the Shield is now. A young nice guy who didn't have a lot of experience with guns was looking for an LCP. 

A young guy behind the counter tried to sell him a Kel-Tec 380 because they were made at the same "factory". It was way overpriced. I went out to the parking lot to tell the guy they had LCP's at Academy for less than the Kel-Tec. I'm not trying to mess up anybodies business, but I will try to rectify an outright lie.

It seemed an isolated event, but I was sketchy about Mike's at the time.


----------



## smithnsig

Grove said:


> he cares enough to want to know who and when, good guy
> 
> sometimes ya gotta make em tighten up ...
> 
> plenty of guys wanting gunstore jobs lol
> 
> ive had good experiences at mikes, you want a hilarious experience go to JACKS SUPER PAWN, that guy is a true dipsh*t, subhuman, bufoon. or that one gun store in milton where they "dont do shopping over the phone" for ASKING if they have a gun in stock


I stopped in there one time and the guy tried to sell me an AMT backup .380 DAO for $350.00. or so. He started telling me about how great they were. I have never heard anybody refer to any AMT as "great".


----------



## bigbulls

smithnsig said:


> I stopped in there one time and the guy tried to sell me an AMT backup .380 DAO for $350.00. or so. He started telling me about how great they were. I have never heard anybody refer to any AMT as "great".


When was this?


----------



## CrackerJack

I've done a little business with Jay's. I have never been impressed either.


----------



## ilintner

twodogsfym said:


> I know some of you guys swear by Jay's on Garden Street, but I have yet to have a good experience there. Is it some sort of secret club you have to join? I went to buy a mag for a pistol and when they had it for 20% over what I can get from the manufacturer, I simply declined. From that point on, everything I looked at I was given a cold shoulder attitude. Stupid on their part because I had 2 grand in my pocket and was feeling impulsive. I also found the particular salesman I was dealing with to have average, at best, knowledge of the products I asked to look at. And why does it take 4 or 5 salesmen to run a shop the size of a walk in closet?
> 
> Like I said, I know some of you enjoy shopping there and get treated with respect. On my side of the coin they have lost a customer. :thumbdown:



Initially several years back I was treated very poorly there, but in a small town like this our options are very limited, so I sucked it up and kept going on in there. 

Over the years, I have spent tens of thousands of dollars there. Once they got familiar with me, it was a completely different shop. Not saying that they shouldn't treat everyone that way, just noting my experience.

I was in there a couple of weeks ago, and there is a new guy that I am not totally familiar with in the shop. With him I was back to square one, he gave me bad information, talked down to me, just flat out didn't have a clue of what he was talking about. I dealt with someone else, told them that the guy was an asshole, and that he shouldn't treat people that way. 

In the end, I keep supporting jays, because they have what I need, and I have even become buddies with some of the employees there.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Went in jays today looking for a mag for my PPK, also needed a sling stud to mount a bypod on. Was gonna buy the Walmart bypod, until Phil gave me a used Harris that is in great condition. I've never had a problem with Jays, and I have never paid what they have on their price tag for anything. BTW this was not my first freebie from them.....


----------



## BassMaster

If I want to buy anything firearm related in this town, I do it via private sale or use Buck n Bass. Most of the shops in town think they are the only game in town and their prices and attitudes show it. I would rather even buy retail then some of these guys.


----------



## pierfishallday

Went into jays the other day and asked the fellow to see a AK handguard. He then pulled out an m4 handguard and i had to sit there for a good bit and explain to him that isnt an AK handguard. He insisted it was because it was in the AK case. Another employee finially came over and told him that wasnt an AK handguard. Probably is going to be the last time i go in there. I dont see why they would hire someone who doesnt have a basic knowledge of what they are going to be selling


----------



## bigrick

Word of mouth is everything in business


----------



## hubbyandwife

twodogsfym said:


> I know some of you guys swear by Jay's on Garden Street, but I have yet to have a good experience there. Is it some sort of secret club you have to join? I went to buy a mag for a pistol and when they had it for 20% over what I can get from the manufacturer, I simply declined. From that point on, everything I looked at I was given a cold shoulder attitude. Stupid on their part because I had 2 grand in my pocket and was feeling impulsive. I also found the particular salesman I was dealing with to have average, at best, knowledge of the products I asked to look at. And why does it take 4 or 5 salesmen to run a shop the size of a walk in closet?
> 
> Like I said, I know some of you enjoy shopping there and get treated with respect. On my side of the coin they have lost a customer. :thumbdown:




To answer the question.....another gun shop. Avoid Jays


----------



## Burnt Drag

My son and I went into Jay's on garden. We were shopping for mace for my 16yo daughter. We were treated fairly, but I did note the high retail prices. Mike's... well, I bought a set of high mounts from them for my Winchester 70. The sales guy asked if I had my rifle with me. I said I did. He took me, the rifle, scope, and mounts in back. We installed the mounts with locktite, and he bore sighted it for me. Next time I need a scope mount, or anything of that nature, Mike's will be my first stop.


----------



## Too much junk

Next time you go into Jayes take out that 2 grand show it to them show and they will treat you like family.:whistling:


----------

